# Application mail bloquée



## k0rn (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

Voila mon soucis
J'ai configurer ma boite gmail sur l'application mail de MacOSX jusque la tout va bien ca marche nickel.

Hier soir je tente d'envoyer un mail avec des photos via le navigateur de photo je choisi mes photos en oubliant de changer la taille et je me retrouve avec 30mo de fichier joint donc je n'envoie pas.

Je refait la meme operation en changeant la taille et le mail part.

Jusque la pas de soucis sauf que ce matin ma boite gmail (sur le logiciel) ne receptionne plus rien et semble bloqué.
Le mail de 30Mo se retrouve en x exemplaires dans un dossier : Sur mon mac - element recupéré gmail.

N'ayant pas trouvé de solution j'ai supprimer mon compte et recrée et la tous remarche.
Cependant j'aimerais savoir si le cas se represente si il y a une manipulation a faire pour reparer ce genre de soucis.

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2010)

Bonjour
c'est archi architraité
un petit effort de recherche et ô stupeur les solutions et manips
( il est rarissime qu'un sujet soit vraiment sur un probleme jamais vu avant, l'envoi trop gros c'est un classique )


----------



## k0rn (1 Juin 2010)

Je veux bien te croire mais j'ai precisé que le mail avec le gros fichier n'avait pas été envoyé.


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juin 2010)

et alors?

comme en plus tu ne précises rien
(même pas pop imap)

mais que tu precises élements recuperés gmail ( avec ô hasard ce message)
c'est evident que ce message fout la zone quelque soit son statut

A nettoyer


----------



## k0rn (1 Juin 2010)

Gmail en Imap
Et dire que c'est ce message qui met la zone jusque la j'avais compris c'est marqué dans mon premier message.

Apres j'ai bien dit que je l'ai pas envoyé et tu me renvoie sur l'envoie de mail volumineux.

Apres si c'est pour prendre les gens de haut avec ton "un petit effort de recherche et ô stupeur les solutions et manips" je trouve ca limite.

Donc si tu veux pas m'aider et bien rien ne t'oblige de le faire mais alors vient pas poster.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2010)

c'est pas limite DU TOUT
TU t'es engagé à faire la recherche  en t'inscrivant
( et en plus  ca t'aurait evité d'écraser tout)


----------



## k0rn (2 Juin 2010)

Alors:
1-Je n'ai rien ecrasé car je suis en imap
2-pas de fichier bloqué dans la boite d'envoi (car message pas envoyé)
3-Pas de message qui me dit que le fichier est trop gros (car message pas envoyé)
4-un minimum de recherche je l'avait fait (meme si je suis pas expert en fonction recherche)

En ayant un peu analyser la situation je me demandait si c'etait pas un probleme d'enregistrement auto en brouillon qui a bloqué ma boite (trop tard pour verifier maintenant)


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2010)

k0rn a dit:


> Alors:
> 1-Je n'ai rien ecrasé car je suis en imap



ben si et tu le dis toi même


> j'ai *supprimer* mon compte


ce qui a pour effet de supprimer sur le mac tous les fichiers , dont le fichier qui  foutait la zone


----------



## k0rn (2 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben si et tu le dis toi même
> 
> ce qui a pour effet de supprimer sur le mac tous les fichiers , dont le fichier qui  foutait la zone



Soit tu fait l'effort de tous lire soit tu t'abstiens de poster ici.

Si ca peut te faire plaisir j'ai ecrasé mais c'est pas ca qui va apporter une reponse.
Le but de la manoeuvre etait de virer ce fichier et ca a fonctionner.
*
Mais la question est comment faire si le cas se reproduit ?*

dans le message d'avant je parlait de brouillon si je me trompe pas ils sont enregistré automatiquement ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2010)

> Mais la question est comment faire si le cas se reproduit ?



TU arrêtes et TU lis VRAIMENT ce que je dis

( en passant je me désabonne à dater de cette réponse, le reste est déjà en archives )


----------



## k0rn (2 Juin 2010)

Bye  

t'es trop fort pour moi de toute facon humble hobbit ignorant que je suis  :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

k0rn a dit:


> Bye



eseldorm vous accompagne _dignement_ dans vos *derniers moments sur les forums*.
Pour tout renseignement, merci de prendre contact.

--


----------



## k0rn (2 Juin 2010)

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## k0rn (3 Juin 2010)

Si ca peux aider quelqu'un j'ai decoché la case : stocker les brouillons sur le serveur.

Chose que je n'ai pas trouvé en recherche mr pascalformac mais merci du conseil


----------

